# Looking for a silver female standard



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I can't help, my breeder breeds silvers, but we are in California.

But I just wanted to say Darby is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## MamaTiff (Sep 23, 2011)

That's sweet- thank you so much!!!


----------



## mlucesita (Mar 17, 2014)

I am not sure if she is breeding any time soon but her poodles are gorgeous and she is in MA
Danielle Rouleau
Athol, MA
978-249-0925
[email protected]. 
She has a fb page too with pics of past litters. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

I guess southwest WI is too far - Avalon Standard Poodles are expecting a litter from a silver dam any time now - they are expecting some silver puppies in the litter (along with blue and possibly cream, I think)


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

madela in connecticut, as suggested by lily cd re in another post and there's a listing on the web for a new hampshire breeder, ariel kennels. i have no personal experience, but both sites claim testing, showing, etc. i think i spot silvers on both sites and i believe madela is advertising pups expected.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

MamaTiff, Danielle of Doe Valley Standard poodles in MA has just put a notice on her Facebook page offering a young adult female - she breeds silvers and blues I believe and I have heard fantastic things about her (I think it is the same breeder mlucesita mentioned upthread. You can find Doe Valley's page on Facebook and the announcement is there.


----------



## milktea (Dec 21, 2020)

N2Mischief said:


> I can't help, my breeder breeds silvers, but we are in California.
> 
> But I just wanted to say Darby is absolutely gorgeous!


Can I have your breeder information? I am looking for a silver puppy and I am in California.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

milktea you are highly unlikely to get a reply from the person you asked since they have not be active here in several years.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

milktea said:


> Can I have your breeder information? I am looking for a silver puppy and I am in California.


Sorry just seeing this. Sharbelle Poodles in Vista Calfornia. Her website is outdated but the contact info is still good.


----------

